# Vengeful Girlfriends...



## dsms

MAKE FOR DIFFICULT DETAILING :doublesho

Apparently the poor owner of this Scion TC said the "wrong" thing to his girlfriend at the wrong time while she was sitting in the passenger seat.

His girlfriend proceeded to exit the Scion and take off her HIGH HEEL shoe as she walked over to the drivers side door to get some revenge :devil::

The result...










The culprit...










At first I didn't believe I could fix the deep scratches caused by the shoe, but the owner begged to do whatever I could so I agreed to the detail ...despite his yelp at my ballpark estimate. In addition to the severe scratches the car in general was in poor condition as it is never garaged and sometimes neglected by other family members the owner informed me.

A shot of the main damage outside










We'll get to the correction work and wetsanding later, first up is the wash process

The Scion was very dirty with the works: road grime, road salt and heavy brake dust.

I didnt have time to document the wash process on Day 1 of the detail so here is a quick summary.

The DIC 20 and Camspray 1500 PW were a big help during the process as it was freezing temps outside so extra scrubbing and drying weren't needed

-Poorboys spray and rinse on the wheels
-APC 4:1 on the tires and wheel wells
-Pre foam the paint with a heavy mixture of CG CWG 
-Remove road grime w/ Grime Destroyer and PB bug squash
-2 bucket hand wash with gloss it gloss shampoo and 2 shmitts

Before I called it a night I made sure to let the wetsadning paper soak for adequete time so it would be good to go for the following day

Meguiars Uni-Grit 1500, 2000, 2500 and 3000 soaking overnight










Day 2 started the correction work, first the car was clayed

After doing a quick "cellophane test" I found the finish to have a considerable about of contaminants. First I needed to soften up the clay as its been sitting in a cold garage for a while.

Warm water in a pot usually does the trick










I used Gloss It lavender aggressive clay with Megs LT 1:1 for lube

Here is the clay after about 3/4 of the car










After claying came the inspection, my tools of choice were the Highline PTG and the ever so great "Light of Truth" Fenix TK10 ... nothing picks up defects better on metallics










The side fender with moderate swirls under the fenix










There was some sever bird drop etching in several spots of the hood which needed wetsanding attention, before doing large sections of the hood I did a test section, wetsanded and corrected to see what polish and pad combo would work best

I tended to the bird etching on the hood test spot as well, first I sanded with Meguiars Uni-grit 2000grit




























I was able to use the same polish and pad combo to remove the sanding marks as well

-Gloss It Extreme Cut w/ a megs burgandy and EVP prime on the Makita.

My Zenith approach was a little different in terms of RPM used because I had Gloss It EVP on the pad when correcting, EVP extends work time and disperses heat so you can polish longer at high speeds without generating excess heat.

900,1200, 1800, 2100 rpm ------ then back down to 1500, 1200 and 900 to finish off

Working the extreme cut on the test spot










Turns out the combo worked excellent, a quick before and after



















And under the Light of truth after an IPA wipedown... perfect! You can tell the finish is 100% hologram free because the center LED beam on the Fenix is not refracted on the paint in all directions, you see the beam in a perfect circle which indicates full correction.. mind you these results were after only 1 step correction and the IPA wipedown










I found that combo worked very well so I corrected the rest of the hood, 2 other bird etchings were sanded with either 2000 and 2500grit

Moderate swirling and some deeper RIDS were corrected on the rest of the hood

Before










After



















The finish was perfected after only the 1 step, I worked the extreme cut for a very long time and kept jeweling it down until I reached about 1000rpm. To add a bit more depth to the finish I decided to go one more step.

-Gloss It Evolution polish on the cyclo with blue finishing pads, I found the evo polish leaves behind a great finish so I used only a few beads per pad and lightly burnished the paint, no need to tape off sections with the cyclo, on a small hood such as this you can work it all at once. This took about 8 minutes maybe

Working the evolution polish with the cyclo










The final result after correction and finishing, IPA wipedown and no LSP



















The final finished hood under all types of lighting

Infratech










Standing halogens










Up close with the halogens










Camera flash only










Finally the Fenix LED










I feel its important to show all kinds of light on the paint to ensure the finish is truly corrected, I know that in the sun that car will be perfect, I dont worry about holograms anymore thanks to the fenix.

Now onto correcting the rest of the car,

I used gloss it 1 step machine polish on the makita with the burgandy megs pad to correct the side of the car as the defects were not as bad as the hood and trunk, I finished the paint with the cyclo again and the evolution polish

After correction with the 1 step machine polish










Rear panels finished out with the evolution polish this time



















The trunk was a problem area, lots of coarse swirls, RIDS and long scratches.



















I wetsanded the deeper scratches with Meguiars 2000grit and then corrected the whole small trunk area using... a cyclo?...YEP!

I used these 4inch blended wool pads and the gloss it extreme cut compound to remove the sadning marks and other defects.










Why the cyclo and not the makita? Well the space I had to work with was very limited being as the trunk area is tiny so two 4inch cyclo wool pads actually fit perfectly for the correction work.

After 3 separate passes with the wool and extreme cut I finished with the cyclo again and the 1 step machine polish on green polishing pads.

After



















Fenix shot










I worked my way around the car, polishing the lower bumper and rear license plate areas . Then came the very dreaded drivers side where the high heel damage was done.

After working the rear section with 4inch pads on the makita










Drivers side time, first I spotted some scratches by the drivers side tail light, so out with the sanding paper again 

Before










After sanding with 2000grit and correction with 4inch orange pads on the makita










Onto the most dreaded part of the detail :wall:



















I saw the extent of the damage now under my lighting, by far the deepest scratches I had dealt with, along with them were coarse swirls and RID's ( more on these panels than on the rest of the car)










No more games, out with the 1500grit. I sanded the large area of clustered scratches and then spot sanded the random ones

One of the deeper ones





































I used a 6inch white lambswool pad for the initial correction (its a double sided pad)










And again I used extreme cut










I used some EVP prime on the wool pad as well so I could polish at higher RPM without generating too much heat, max RPM was about 2400

After the first pass I was pretty pleased to see I got out a good amount of defects but more wetsanding was needed so I hit the deeper scratches again with 1500grit and the finer ones got 2000grit

Again I used the lambswool pad, extreme cut and polished at about 2100rpm for an extended period of time for 2 more passes for a total of 3 on the wool with extreme cut

The results after compunding with the wool after wetsanding










You can see the heavy hologramming but at least the scratches were taken out, this made me very happy :buffer:=:argie:

I began to finish the paint after the compounding with wool, I used the makita and the 1 step machine polish on a meguiars cutting pad, after 2 passes










The top half of that panel also had deep scratches from the high heel, again wetsanded and compunded










After 1 pass with a 4inch blended wool on the makita,










After 2 more passes, 1 with the wool pad and the other with a polishing pad using the 1 step polish to restore the gloss










And after finishing with the cyclo and evolution polish on blue pads, a scratch, swirl and hologram free finish is left










I lined up some bottles to show the clarity in the paint finish after all the correction work was done










The Fenix TK 10 showing the real finish after correction










Far from done correcting this Scion however, still have the drivers side door to take care of.

More high heel scratches? No! its like groundhogs day 










A pic I took before outside










Just the regular swirls and RIDS on the upper half of the door, guess the heel's missed this section










Same deal on these scratches, 1500, 200 grit, lambswool pad, foam pad on rotary, finish with cyclo










Here is the panel all finished again under the light of truth



















before, some of those door scratches










after










Now for the home stretch, no more heel damage just more swirls etc.



















After 1 step machine polish and finishing with evolution polish



















Here is the car post polishing after a quick rinse with just De-Ionized water, followed by an IPA wipedown










With all the correction work out of the way I called it quits for day 2, finished up at about 2am and went to sleep.

DAY 3 started with the interior which was in less than stellar shape




























After










The trunk wasnt bad, cleaned up the doorjambs with APC 10:1 and a SV brush



















I really didnt catch a lot of breaks on this one, 




























the gloss it interior twins worked very well, streaking is a non issue with both of these products I found (dont flame me for this stuff, Im just stating the products I used to get the results i did, if I had a picture of the Lexol twins nobody would bat an eye ...understand where im coming from before I get flamed)










Carpets shampood with Folex, toweled dry and then vacummed

After



















Interior process:

-Leather cleaned with gloss it satin leather cleaner
-conditioned with gloss it satin leather polish
-dash treated with gloss it TRV protectant
-plastics cleaned with 1Z cp and Reinger for the stubborn stains










As a little touch I like to spray the interior with Febreeze to get that fresh smell into the carpets, I do the same for the trunk compartment

Before going to LSP I performed all the finishing touches:

Glass was cleaned with spray way
Tires dressed with gloss it signature tire gloss
exterior trim treated with 1Z gummi pledge
exhaust polished with NXT megs
wheels sealed with Z-CS

Day 3 ended with the LSP application

Hand application of Gloss It Gloss Finish sealant x1
Hand application of Gloss It Concourso Gloss (great topper for the extra wow)

The concourso gloss on a red CCS before being massaged into the paint










And finally some final shots inside and some outside





































I had to return the car very early on the 4th day, I caught some shots as the sun came up. My garage shows the depth and clarity very well because the light is shining on every angle. i wish I had some sun to showcase this car but it was only 7am when I took these.














































Total time... I stopped counting at 25hours on the 3rd day

Well thank you as always for reading, this car was a nice challenge but the end result was worth it. The look on the owners face was hilarious, kind of dumbfounded if you will. Hes thrilled his car looked like it did when it left the showroom and not like it left the junkyard.

Hope you enjoyed

:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent write up :thumb:

Excellent job :thumb:

What are these Hi Gloss products you are using i have never heard of them 

Who makes them and where can i buy them ? I live in Melbourne Australia .

Your help would be most appreciated 

Mario


----------



## Needs a clean

Great correction work there!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## sanchez

Truly amazing turnaround!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest

fantastic job mate well done .


----------



## Satty

as above mate truly amazing turn around :thumb:


----------



## Simon01

massive result, fantastic work !!:thumb:


----------



## backzilla

looks amazing. good job


----------



## notsosmall

Great work with impressive turnaround the car look spot on :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin

Amazing work indeed!


----------



## Nissan SE-R's

Excellent, i'm impressed.

Thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## scott170

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## Piratez

Incredible result....awesome job !!!!!!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider

Respect mate ! Top job, absolute stunning result


----------



## Multipla Mick

Fantastic stuff, awesome job :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Stunning work.


----------



## mattm

Great job mate! :thumb:

Very thorough write up and an enjoyable read.

I even did a quick Google on the "Light of Truth" torch you used. I think this is it?

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix-tk10.html


----------



## Ruthless

good job, hope he gave her the "Boot" rofl


----------



## ryand

nice work! like the little bike seat frame kneeling thing you have there - home made?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

excellent work:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

top job!!!


----------



## Saqib200

Amazing turnaround. At the start I didnt think u'd remove the scratche without filling them. Well done.


----------



## ads2k

Cracking result :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Nice defect removal there.:thumb:


----------



## Cliff

Fantastic work and great write up :thumb:

PS My GF likes the look of those shoes :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## leon20v

great work on a great little car :thumb:
used to drive one of the old Scion Xb's before we got the ******


----------



## Trist

Superb correction :thumb:


----------



## Barker

Outstanding job :thumb:


----------



## PJS

Needs a clean said:


> Great correction work there!!! :thumb::thumb:





sanchez said:


> Truly amazing turnaround!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


For God sake guys, did it not occur to the pair of you to not hit the quote button just to say what you did?
I've now got carpel tunnel syndrome after that, thanks! 

Cracking job dsms - how are you finding the wool pads on the cyclo?


----------



## KleenChris

Amazing work car looks in excellent condition :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

anyhow DSMS, stunningly good work!

bet he thought he had a brand new car again!


----------



## Needs a clean

PJS said:


> For God sake guys, did it not occur to the pair of you to not hit the quote button just to say what you did?
> I've now got carpel tunnel syndrome after that, thanks!


Nope.


----------



## little john

Nice work on the deeper scratches

And can those that have quoted a whole posts above please edit them and remove the quoted bits I don't want to wear the scroll wheel out on my mouse scrolling through it all 3 times


----------



## edthedrummer

thanks to the n00bs that quoted the entire post again. it was a good read the first time round, i don't need to read it again and again. . . . 

Great results, looks fantastically deep and glossy


----------



## Needs a clean

Oh dear, i am veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery sorry.

Jesus!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Top correction work there, mate. :buffer:

Hell truly has no fury like a woman's scorn......

I too googled the Fenix, but at £50[ish] it's a bit too rich for me.


----------



## tiger

stunning work 1st class 
i seen that happen to a guy his girlfreind put a 5 litre tin of white gloss all over the car
i was walking round the corner and she was doing it and then she started the inside poor guy :lol:
he bedded the girlfreinds mum :lol::thumb:


----------



## rossdook

Top job there son! 

Superb job you've made of it - interesting to see the gloss it featured too. Polished Bliss are stocking it over here now, so it must be good kit.


----------



## Dave Richardson

Superb work !

Maybe a lesson to be learnt from your posting 

Dave


----------



## -Kev-

great work


----------



## andye

Excellent job, I bet the owner was well happy :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536

sanchez said:


> Truly amazing turnaround!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Why quote the whole OP?????

Fantastic work, really really stunning!!


----------



## wookey

Amazing turn around and fantastic reflections :thumb:

also why do people quote the whole post?


----------



## Tobster

truly fantastic job


----------



## Sveneng

Really impressive work. I'm amazed with the correction work on the deep scratches. I think I am going to have to get some scrap panels to practice using grit paper on before trying on a car.


----------



## dsms

Sveneng said:


> Really impressive work. I'm amazed with the correction work on the deep scratches. I think I am going to have to get some scrap panels to practice using grit paper on before trying on a car.


Thats how I started wetsanding, remember to always use a sanding block or pad and plenty of water. Apply even pressure with your fingers together NOT spread apart.

Thanks to everyone here for the compliments, it makes these write ups worth it.

Cheers from the US:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500

wow what a job


----------



## Rowan83

You are a detailing god mate!!!

Fantastic turnaround, i could of only dreamt of results like that. :thumb:


----------



## smart valeting

Realy enjoyed reading this post could do with more like this, Great results from a truly Professional Detailer. ps love the seat.


----------



## Needs a clean

RS Adam said:


> Amazing turn around and fantastic reflections :thumb:
> 
> also why do people quote the whole post?


If they want to quote the whole post, then they can. Either that or get the "quote" button removed.

Cant people make a mistake once every so often??


----------



## maesal

Great correction and post !!
I'm going to try the Extreme Cut.


----------



## PJS

Needs a clean said:


> People moaning.





sanchez said:


> People cant take the quote button...Moaning fukers


:lol:
Consider yourselves redeemed after your earlier faux pas.


----------



## sanchez

I was wondering if anyone would actually read it:lol:


----------



## Christian6984

brilliant work there


----------



## dsms

maesal said:


> Great correction and post !!
> I'm going to try the Extreme Cut.


Thanks Maesal, the extreme cut is a nice product because it cuts like a compound but finishes more like polish. Make sure to get the EVP to use on your pads, great with the extreme cut for 1 step correction jobs.


----------



## Gloss-it

Great write up as usual! I will have to say this is some of your best work yet.


----------



## ianFRST

great work!!

i hope he gets some revenge on her :lol: thats harsh doing that! jesus, imagine dumping her, his car will be trashed!! lol


----------



## karburn

Great work! What a great write-up, too...almost an instruction manual! As far as the female-inflicted damage, he got off easy. In New Jersey, some girls use a chain-saw. :doublesho


----------



## tromppost

Spot on, Great job.


----------



## ryanuk

super supersuper!!!!!!!


----------



## Rupert

Thanks for the informative and educational post, it was TFAD

(Totally Freakin' Awesome, Dude!)


----------



## magpieV6

:lol:

excellent work and great read :thumb:


----------



## IVSPAUL

Best ive seen on here absolute magic


----------



## WyattEarp

:doublesho Outstanding turnaround. I am speechless. The car is now given back to its owner looking better than it did when it left the factory.:thumb::thumb: How much did the total detail set him back?


----------



## reign

every car you do ends up looking fantastic! 

i'd have run the ex down, for doing that to the car. There are loads of things karl says and does that p*ss me off, but NEVER NEVER would i take that frustration out on his vehicle. There are just some lines a girl shouldn't cross. vehicle decimation is one of them. Besides, there are better ways of extracting revenge.....


----------



## euphoria

that is really impressive!


----------



## ALANSHR

Truly outstanding work there my friend, the guy should be very pleased with that, I trust he doesn't see the owner of the heels anymore....


----------



## dsms

IVSPAUL said:


> Best ive seen on here absolute magic


DW carries some of the finest detailers in the world IMO so for me to hear such a compliment is truly tremendous. Im here for the same reason as everybody else, to learn and I can say that being on here for the past year or so I have done plenty of learning.

Thank you to every person, I know the owner may not fully appreciate the work put in but at least most of you understand what it took to get that perfect finish.
:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

tbh, i dont think we ever stop learning doing this kind of stuff


----------



## dsms

bidderman1969 said:


> tbh, i dont think we ever stop learning doing this kind of stuff


Yep, thats what makes detailing and paint correction in particular a little more fun IMO. Your always trying to better your skill set and improve on what you already know.:thumb:


----------



## dsms

*Fenix*

For anyone who wants that Fenix LED I used I bought mine from

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=433

Cheaper than a sungun


----------



## Malakkastraat

Definitely up there with the best, amazing work!!


----------



## Derekh929

Detailer 1 Girl Friend 0 excellent result


----------



## steve1975

great work fella :thumb:


----------



## TroyScherer

I always love your work Dave


----------



## NHke

Amazing job!!

Girlfriend : :wall:


----------



## explorer

I am amazed at the quality of the job. I would have expected the owner to be speechless because I certainly was looking this thread.


----------



## TopSport+

Perfect work:thumb:


----------



## luca

A miracle....


----------



## Nanolex

Truly outstanding job Dave!


----------

